# Cat insurance - recommendations?



## Dexydoodle (22 June 2015)

Want to get my kitties insured (3.5 years old) - any recommendations of who to use?


----------



## alsxx (22 June 2015)

Mine are with Tesco pet insurance, have been for years. I've had to claim for vets a few times and they have been fine to deal with, no fuss. I guess it depends on what you want; I have a friend who has hers with Petplan I think, and I think they pay in more but can claim for 'maintenance' items like teeth checks or vaccines etc up to a max amount each year. Those items are covered so long as they have yearly checks, whereas my policy doesn't cover things like teeth, so I have had to fork out about £380 to have 8 teeth removed from one cats mouth, but then I have it for cover for bigger things (like when two of mine poisoned themselves from eating a horse supplement containing selenium!!).


----------



## Ormsweird (22 June 2015)

We're with pet plan (four cats!) and always have been as long as I've  had felines. Oldest is 16 now and has bouts of pancreatitis. All still covered. Vets just hand me a form, I don't even have to pay them first, we just pay the excess when it comes in.

I would happily recommend them any day of the week and I know my vet practice are more than happy to deal with them over other companies.


----------



## Dexydoodle (22 June 2015)

alsxx said:



			Mine are with Tesco pet insurance, have been for years. I've had to claim for vets a few times and they have been fine to deal with, no fuss. I guess it depends on what you want; I have a friend who has hers with Petplan I think, and I think they pay in more but can claim for 'maintenance' items like teeth checks or vaccines etc up to a max amount each year. Those items are covered so long as they have yearly checks, whereas my policy doesn't cover things like teeth, so I have had to fork out about £380 to have 8 teeth removed from one cats mouth, but then I have it for cover for bigger things (like when two of mine poisoned themselves from eating a horse supplement containing selenium!!).
		
Click to expand...

Useful - thank you. Not so worried about maintenance items (mine, touch wood! are pretty healthy) but I guess tooth cover could be useful (although maybe price dependent?!) but the bigger things is my concern I guess.


----------



## Dexydoodle (22 June 2015)

Ormsweird said:



			We're with pet plan (four cats!) and always have been as long as I've  had felines. Oldest is 16 now and has bouts of pancreatitis. All still covered. Vets just hand me a form, I don't even have to pay them first, we just pay the excess when it comes in.

I would happily recommend them any day of the week and I know my vet practice are more than happy to deal with them over other companies.
		
Click to expand...

This is me being ignorant - so you can claim for a repeat occurrence? It doesn't get excluded like horses? Or is it an 'add on' you can put on the insurance so that you can claim longer?


----------



## Ormsweird (22 June 2015)

It depends on your level of insurance. We have blanket coverage. So it doesn't matter what goes wrong with them as you can see, they are covered.

Some levels only cover a certain amount per year, doesn't matter what conditions. Some will drop conditions. It just depends what level you wish to pay for.

Just checked: We have 'Covered for life' which covers on going illnesses.


----------



## Dexydoodle (22 June 2015)

Ormsweird said:



			It depends on your level of insurance. We have blanket coverage. So it doesn't matter what goes wrong with them as you can see, they are covered.

Some levels only cover a certain amount per year, doesn't matter what conditions. Some will drop conditions. It just depends what level you wish to pay for.

Just checked: We have 'Covered for life' which covers on going illnesses.
		
Click to expand...

Great, thank you!  Petplans quote seems to be pretty competitive - maybe i'm just too used to the cost of horse insurance!


----------



## alsxx (22 June 2015)

Actually mine is the same - nothing I've claimed for appears to be excluded going forwards.


----------



## hackneylass2 (23 June 2015)

Tooth cover is very usefull, cats often can have dental issues as they age...I second Petplan's  Covered for Life.  Dental work can be very expensive.


----------



## Dexydoodle (24 June 2015)

hackneylass2 said:



			Tooth cover is very usefull, cats often can have dental issues as they age...I second Petplan's  Covered for Life.  Dental work can be very expensive.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks! They look good as do PDSA but with the recommendations I think i'll plump for petplan. Fingers crossed its not needed!


----------



## duckling (24 June 2015)

Just to throw another option in, my 2 are with Vetsure as its who our vets recommended, and their quote was very good  Ours is also cover for life.


----------



## Dexydoodle (25 June 2015)

Thanks Duckling!  Will look into that too.  *shameface* - need to get them vaccinated first - they had their vaccinations as kittens and then I got them when they were a bit older and they'd not had boosters.  Booking them in with the vet next week and then can sort insurance


----------



## Emma_H (25 June 2015)

Pet plan were excellent with my old cat. She had asthma as a juvenile and multiple problems after 16 until she died a couple of weeks ago at 19. They paid out no questions asked really quickly. They're not the cheapest but I think they are the best. 

My other cat is with Animal Friends, I made one claim for an abscess and had no issue with that either.


----------



## stormclouds (25 June 2015)

Mine's insured with helpucover (not a massive company I believe, but I used to write for them). Have claimed once and they paid out almost instantly. 

I think he's covered for life, but my OH took the policy out (3 days after taking the policy out, we had to claim, talk about good timing!)


----------

